# Dry Wall...



## MAULEMALL (May 16, 2010)

Gough said:


> Neither. Oxymorons have internal contradictions, like jumbo shrimp, military justice, and competent architect. Non sequitors are illogical conclusions. Using your example: oxymorons are a figure of speech, non sequitors are a figure of speech, therefor oxymorons are non-sequitors.
> 
> Sorry, it's a quiet evening at home.


SoK... It's Military Intelligence not justice..


I am just amaized that the painter got through the hooker section to get to the scab section...
OR was the scab in the hooker section and he just lucked out...


----------



## Gough (May 1, 2010)

MAULEMALL said:


> SoK... It's Military Intelligence not justice..


There's a great book about military justice by Robert Sherrill titled "Military Justice is to Justice as Military Music is to Music"


----------



## MAULEMALL (May 16, 2010)

Gough said:


> There's a great book about military justice by Robert Sherrill titled "Military Justice is to Justice as Military Music is to Muscic"


 So what do you have against Souza???

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Philip_Sousa


----------



## Gough (May 1, 2010)

MAULEMALL said:


> So what do you have against Souza???
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Philip_Sousa


 
I guess we've thoroughly hijacked this thread, haven't we? And I don't have anything against him. In fact, I actually have one of his 'phones.


----------



## oldrivers (May 6, 2007)

katoman said:


> If a union guy who works under the table is called a "scab", what do you call a non-union guy who works under the table?
> 
> scabette?, hack?, flybynighter?


 
well the union coined the term so ask them but It dont matter anyways ,some people dont have the money or wont spend the money so its no loss to anyone regardless . the homeowner hiring the craigslist guy hack is no different than another homeowner doing nothing . the money isnt there so its not really his fault . 

but to answer your question cotton pickin tax evader. :clap:


----------



## Rockhound (Jul 12, 2007)

Drywallers love hearing things like that!!! If ANYone could do it right there wouldn't be so many illegals here in the USA:laughing: 

Coming Soon: Craigslist Corkboards at 7-11s and Home Depots everywhere


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Rockhound said:


> Drywallers love hearing things like that!!! If ANYone could do it right there wouldn't be so many illegals here in the USA:laughing:
> 
> Coming Soon: Craigslist Corkboards at 7-11s and Home Depots everywhere


Yeah, and just cause their Illegal doesn't mean they can do drywall either. ..:laughing:

-Paul


----------



## Rockhound (Jul 12, 2007)

Sir Mixalot said:


> Yeah, and just cause their Illegal doesn't mean they can do drywall either. ..:laughing:
> 
> -Paul


 
:laughing: I keep trying to tell that to all the traitorist builders around here. They also seem dumbfounded by the big jump in theft around here too. One do-nothing "builder" says it's gotta be us white guys because all the Mexicans have jobs and blacks make plenty selling dope :blink: Yeah he really said that...more than twice....:furious:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Rockhound said:


> :laughing: I keep trying to tell that to all the traitorist builders around here. They also seem dumbfounded by the big jump in theft around here too. One do-nothing "builder" says it's gotta be us white guys because all the Mexicans have jobs and blacks make plenty selling dope :blink: Yeah he really said that...more than twice....:furious:


 Wow! I'm speechless.....

-Paul


----------



## CJA (Jan 26, 2011)

someone is regretting posting on here...... 

Getting Blasted on the web.....

Funny sh!t though...


----------



## CJA (Jan 26, 2011)

Rockhound said:


> :laughing: I keep trying to tell that to all the traitorist builders around here. They also seem dumbfounded by the big jump in theft around here too. One do-nothing "builder" says it's gotta be us white guys because all the Mexicans have jobs and blacks make plenty selling dope :blink: Yeah he really said that...more than twice....:furious:


Some things just sound better in your head than they do in print....:blink:


----------



## Phoenix8 (Feb 6, 2011)

I rode my pony in the rain on the weekends during summer, Chevy Nova, potato chips.


----------

